# Distance of cot from radiator?



## Cate1976

The room which is being decorated for our twin girls due 11th December is a good size double. Due to the other furniture which will be in the room, the head ends of the cots are going to be against the back wall which is 13 foot long, part of it is going to be covered by the end of a wardrobe and we need to allow room for the door to open. There's going to be a chair between the 2 cots for me to use when feeding them once they've outgrown their Moses baskets. The problem is that the wall at right angle to the back wall has the radiator below the window which is very close to the corner with the back wall. I know that you aren't supposed to have cots beside radiators. How big does the gap between radiator and cot need to be? If it's more than 12-18 inches then we might have to rethink how we arrange the furniture.


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

That is a bit close really, there won't be anywhere your baby can go to get away from the heat, so it would increase the cot death risk, and as your baby gets a bit older and more inquisitive, he/she will be able to reach out and touch it, it's amazing the initiative they show when they want to do something!!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Cate1976

To be safe, what distance is needed between cot and radiator? There is another problem which is that the 2 plug sockets for the room are along the back wall.


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I don't think there is a set distance, but probably the furthest away the better.  Are the plug sockets at a level where they could reach it from the cot?  It's so difficult to advise you without seeing it!


----------



## Cate1976

We'll use socket covers for any sockets not being used. Will look at ways of arranging furniture so that cot isn't too close to radiator, there is a thermostat on the heating so that we can set it to keep house at 18C and will have radiator on medium setting to avoid room getting too hot. We might be able to have cot 2 foot max from radiator but any more than that is going to be pushing it. We don't want o block plug sockets with big furniture.


----------



## Cate1976

Here's an update, was talking to dad on the phone last night and asked him for measurements of the wardrobe with door open, the cot, cotbed and the chair. It turns out that there's 2 cots coming over and 2 cotbeds. Everything is packed up ready to go in car/trailer so Dad couldn't give me exact dimensions but they are such that they'll be a 2 foot gap between the cot and radiator. it also came to me while on the phone that it'll be Spring before Hannah and Sian outgrow Moses baskets so radiator won't be on. The window does go down very low so radiator might be below easy reach anyway. If it is within reach then I think you can get some sort of guard to stop LO's touching radiators but it lets heat out?


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

Yes, the guard would be a good idea for you.  It might be an idea to test how hot the nearest cot will be by putting a thermometer where the cot will be when the radiator is on, then you can see if it will be cool enough for the cot to be there,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Cate1976

Didn'think of a thermometer to check temperature, cot is going up end next week so what I might do is put a thermometer where baby will be laying just to make sure but I think it'll be ok cos radiator is below the window.


----------



## emilycaitlin

Yes, at least you will get an idea x


----------

